# Spy Shots of 2005 A6



## reflexsilver86 (Nov 9, 2003)

I saw these earlier on TheCarConnection.com, they're spy shots of the next generation A6, to come out in 2005. Here they are along with the commentary:
* Audi offered clues to the next-generation A6 styling when they introduced the Nuvolari Quattro Concept at the Geneva Motor Show in March of 2003.
The next A6 is expected to arrive in time for the 2005 model year, with the Avant version and possible coupe to follow. Expect an aluminum space frame and a variety of engines, all the way up to a 420-hp, 5.0-liter V-10 for the next S6.
 * 



















_Modified by reflexsilver86 at 9:50 PM 12-22-2003_


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Spy Shots of 2005 A6 (reflexsilver86)*

I think(HOPE) that the first pic. isn't the new shape of the A6,it's 
really ugly.
The 2nd pic. is more like it, the new A6 should be the bigger A4 
then it would be a really nice car with great looks.


----------



## reflexsilver86 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Spy Shots of 2005 A6 (VRSIX-)*

I'm not a fan of the huge grille that's pictured above, but that's what they've been saying the new face of Audi was going to be for some time now. I personally love the current "face" of Audi. It's not set in stone of course but I have a feeling that's what the new front fascia of the A6 is going to look like.


----------



## B5.5Marc (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Spy Shots of 2005 A6 (reflexsilver86)*








Ugh! I agree, that elongated front grill almost screams modern day Edsel, and is going in a direction that I hope Audi doesn't continue with.


----------



## B5.5Marc (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Spy Shots of 2005 A6 (B5.5Marc)*

Looking more closely at the 1st photo, there is a "bar" that appears behind the license plate, perhaps that could be painted body color to eliminate the double decker grill effect.


----------



## reflexsilver86 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Spy Shots of 2005 A6 (B5.5Marc)*

It's possible. It's similar to the VW Mk V GTI "concept" shown at Frankfurt with the large black grille, but the bottom half on the production version is supposed to be body color. I guess we'll see. I personally hope they paint that middle section body color in order to divide it, because it just is way too large with that being all black. It may look good on the Nuvolari but it doesn't look great on the A6.


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 2, 2004)

that's so ugly, they'll probably build it!
They should have left the "line" alone with the B5 platforms exterior, and refined the rest of the unibody for stiffness and lighter weight.
the Porsche 911 body style is how old now? yet its still one of the sexiest cars on the road.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Spy Shots of 2005 A6 (reflexsilver86)*

I really wish that they would change the front fascia / bumper.


----------



## reflexsilver86 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Spy Shots of 2005 A6 (GTI1.8)*

It really would actually look good if the middle bar was the body color, and it's not set in stone, hopefully. I mean I think the camoflauged one looks good, since you can't tell. Of course, if your car is black maybe you couldn't tell the difference.


----------

